# How much new taxes will I pay under the Patient Affordable Care Act?



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.

My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.

So which new taxes will I pay?


----------



## SniperFire (Jun 29, 2012)

You are a taker.  You don't pay shit.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## konradv (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



Figured mine, $0.00!  I guess the righties are up in arms because they've been freeloading so far.  They'll try to tell you it's the principle of the thing, but we know what that's code for.


----------



## SniperFire (Jun 29, 2012)

konradv said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...



How will your State raise revenue for the added Medicaid burden?


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



well la de da


----------



## Leweman (Jun 29, 2012)

All taxes on businesses are passed on in costs to the consumer. So you will be paying them even if you aren't paying any directly.


----------



## chanel (Jun 29, 2012)

Wait til those union members have to pay that"cadillac tax"


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



You will pay nothing.   Adding tens of millions of new insureds, mandating the coverage of pre existing conditions, covering lifestyle choices under the label of reproductive health, and all the other wonderful benefits of the ACA will actually save you money.


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

That's the beauty of the ACA.   It's free.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 29, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> That's the beauty of the ACA.   It's free.


Dude...Lay off the brown acid.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



It depends on what state you live in, and whether or not your state opts out of ObamaCare.

ObamaCare lures the states into increasing their Medicaid roles astronomically by subsidizing the astronomical cost for a few years.

Then, once everyone is lulled into a false sense of security and fat, dumb, and happy with all the new millions of people on Medicaid, the federal government will drop the state subsidies like a slumlord dropping his projects girlfriend at an abortion clinic.

Suddenly, the states will have their health care costs skyrocket to a rate they cannot possibly afford.

But Obama will have long since retired to private life and will be making millions on the mashed potato circuit, laughing his ass off at labor union conventions.

Obama also gifted  his labor union masters with a HUGE tax write-off in ObamaCare.  He personally put it in there so they would have a big tax cut, but then he has the incredible balls to tell us that giving rich people tax breaks costs the rest of us money.

So you will certainly see your taxes go up.  Oh, yes.  But it has a long fuse on it.  Obama does want to get re-elected first, you know.  If those extra costs hit you right now, he wouldn't have a snowball's chance in hell of re-election.

He is treating you like a rube, and there you are, drinking his piss.


----------



## SniperFire (Jun 29, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> That's the beauty of the ACA.   It's free.



Where my Obama money at?


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > That's the beauty of the ACA.   It's free.
> ...



Oh, you doubt such a healthcare utopia can exist without a massive attending bill?   You must hate black people.


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 29, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > That's the beauty of the ACA.   It's free.
> ...



There's a check in the mail if you actually have insurance now.
 I had a thread on it yesterday asking if the GOP shitheads were going to do their patriotic duty to send their Obamachecks back, I don't think any said they would. What a bunch of of dumbfucks the GOP are.


----------



## DontBeStupid (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.





SniperFire said:


> You are a taker.  You don't pay shit.



$100K a year and labeled a "taker".

Well, we know where Sniper's loyalties lie.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> So which new taxes will I pay?



If you read my last post, you will understand the answer to this question is that you will be paying higher state income and property taxes.

The amount will be dependent on the number of Medicaid patients your state is lured into adding to its rolls.

See, when Obama said "not one dime", he wasn't talking about the extra costs to your state.  He carefully parsed the "not one dime" to mean the federal budget.  It was a massive lie of omission.


----------



## SniperFire (Jun 29, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



When does that check arrive?

Where my Obama money at?


----------



## DontBeStupid (Jun 29, 2012)

Leweman said:


> All taxes on businesses are passed on in costs to the consumer. So you will be paying them even if you aren't paying any directly.



You might want to double check that. Yesterday "conservatives" here on this board (like Willow) were saying that the costs would NOT be passed to the consumers.


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



 Anyone that does not believe that their obamabucks are in the mail is a dumbphuck.  We are actually gonna make money with the ACA!  We should have more massive moneymaking entitlements!


----------



## Dick Tuck (Jun 29, 2012)

[W]e established incentives for those who were uninsured to buy insurance, Romney wrote in a 2009 USA Today op-ed. Using tax penalties, as we did  encourages free riders to take responsibility for themselves rather than pass their medical costs on to others.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> That's the beauty of the ACA.   It's free.



That's how profoundly retarded the people who believe Obama are.  They think adding 30 million people to the government dole would not cost a cent!

Yet another miracle by the Messiah!


----------



## SniperFire (Jun 29, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



Moneymaking entitlements!?

Give me some Obama money!!!!


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> [W]e established incentives for those who were uninsured to buy insurance, Romney wrote in a 2009 USA Today op-ed. Using tax penalties, as we did  encourages free riders to take responsibility for themselves rather than pass their medical costs on to others.



Look at all the money Massachusettes has made off Romneycare!


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



do you purchase over the counter medications?


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



That's the spirit!


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 29, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > All taxes on businesses are passed on in costs to the consumer. So you will be paying them even if you aren't paying any directly.
> ...



find where I said that dipshit and post it.


----------



## Contumacious (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> How much new taxes will I pay under the Patient Affordable Care Act??



Just use the NEW simplified 1040 Tax Form






.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> You are a taker.  You don't pay shit.



People who make 106k don't pay taxes?

News to me.

How do I get my refund?


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



Great question. The right wing goons keep saying "its alot" but don't have a clue how much that is. They just parrot their hate and stupidity like to obedient sheep they are.


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh snap!   Looks like the dumbphuck kkkons that have insisted that massive federal programs come with massive bills have been proven wrong again!    That's what happens when you direct your faith away from our elected messiahs.   Grab your bibles and pray, you miserable phucks!


----------



## DontBeStupid (Jun 29, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > Leweman said:
> ...



Yesterday you claimed that the Law would make businesses not hire more people because of the costs involved. Do you deny this?

I can get the quote for you if your memory is going.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

Oddball said:


>




I was wondering which new taxes would show up on MY tax bill. You haven't name one yet.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 29, 2012)

There are 21 new taxes in the health care bill.

Companies don't pay taxes, they pass those taxes on to the consumer and YOU pay the taxes.


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...



Exactly!    In their haze of hate and stupidity they are actually convinced that the ACA has a hefty price tag!   That in spite of the CBO estimates!    This shit is free!


----------



## Black_Label (Jun 29, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There are 21 new taxes in the health care bill.
> 
> Companies don't pay taxes, they pass those taxes on to the consumer and YOU pay the taxes.



How much am I going to pay? How much will the average citizens taxes go up?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

Leweman said:


> All taxes on businesses are passed on in costs to the consumer. So you will be paying them even if you aren't paying any directly.



Are there any new taxes that will actually be paid from my checking account to the IRS?


----------



## Leweman (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



So you don't care about your overall economic situation?  Just what YOU pay to the government in taxes?  More taxes are not good for the economy.   Not the way the government wastes it.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 29, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



no I do not deny that. that's a fact, not only will business cease to hire, they will dump the employees they have off this moronic health care plan. wait for it. but that's not the same as saying the "costs will not be passed on to consumers" not even close. asswipe.


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 29, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...



Where do you think this money will come from, Obama's magical ass?

Americans for Tax Reform : Comprehensive List of Obama Tax Increases


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

g5000 said:


> So you will certainly see your taxes go up.


By how much?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



Americans for Tax Reform : Comprehensive List of Tax Hikes in Obamacare


----------



## SniperFire (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > So you will certainly see your taxes go up.
> ...



None.  This debacle gets repealed in January.


----------



## DontBeStupid (Jun 29, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Actually it is. The costs are either absorbed by the company resulting in lay offs, or they are passed to consumers in the form of higher prices. If you now think the costs will be passed along, then they won't penalize hiring, like you thought yesterday.

So, in short, which opinion do you have today? Will there be firing? Or will there be higher costs?


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 29, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



One can hope, but after yesterday's shocker, I don't take anything for granted anymore.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



None as long as you maintain insurance through your employer or by private means.  If not, you may be taxed in 2014.  So for the next 2 years; you won't pay a dime and there is great chance you won't pay a dime in taxes after that.  

Some posters here are simply liars.


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Christ you kkkons are stupid.  By adding tens of millions to the insurance rolls, and covering those poor folks you kkkons hate with pre existing conditions, premiums, prices, and costs are gonna go down.   It's the whole supply and demand thing you idiots cannot grasp.  On top of that, by adding a massive beauracracy the untold billions lost to waste fraud and abuse will be virtually eliminated.  Clear your mind of hate, and the "magical ass" you speak of so irreverently will actually be exposed as simple logic.


----------



## SniperFire (Jun 29, 2012)

candycorn said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...



How will your state fund their share of 17+ million new Medicaid recipients?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sometime in 2020:

AIDE: Congratulations on your election, Governor!

GOVERNOR: Thank you.  So...this is Day One.  Whattya got for me?

AIDE: Er...bad news, sir.  Six years ago, our great state enrolled an additional three million people in Medicaid.  The extra cost was subsidized by the federal government under Obama.  Remember him?

GOVERNOR: And?

AIDE: Well, that subsidy has gone away, but the three million people have not.

GOVERNOR: So all that cost is now ours?

AIDE: Yes.  And we don't have it.  This is an extinction event.  We have a state constitution which requires a balanced budget.

GOVERNOR: FUCK!!!!

AIDE: You have two choices, sir.  Disenroll those three million people and face an occupation of the capital, or raise income and property taxes considerably.

GOVERNOR: No, I have three choices.

AIDE: What's the third choice?

GOVERNOR: Resign.


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

candycorn said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...



Thank god someone is able to replace faith with logic.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Christ you kkkons are stupid.  By adding tens of millions to the insurance rolls, and covering those poor folks you kkkons hate with pre existing conditions, premiums, prices, and costs are gonna go down.   It's the whole supply and demand thing you idiots cannot grasp.  On top of that, by adding a massive beauracracy the untold billions lost to waste fraud and abuse will be virtually eliminated.  Clear your mind of hate, and the "magical ass" you speak of so irreverently will actually be exposed as simple logic.



Hey, dumbass.  If ObamaCare lowers costs, how come Obama had to come up with $900 billion to pay for it at the federal level for four years?  

How come the states have to have their increased Medicaid patients subsidized?

How come every state has found that their costs are going to skyrocket?


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Christ you kkkons are stupid.  By adding tens of millions to the insurance rolls, and covering those poor folks you kkkons hate with pre existing conditions, premiums, prices, and costs are gonna go down.   It's the whole supply and demand thing you idiots cannot grasp.  On top of that, by adding a massive beauracracy the untold billions lost to waste fraud and abuse will be virtually eliminated.  Clear your mind of hate, and the "magical ass" you speak of so irreverently will actually be exposed as simple logic.
> ...



Do you even know what ACA stands for?   The goddamn savings are right there in the name.  You phucking kkkons are so blinded by hatred for blacks, Mexicans, and women that the obvious eludes you.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 29, 2012)

One other giant lie of omission from Obama:

ObamaCare is actually at least three acts of legislation.  The ACA was just one part of several moving parts.  And Obama was only speaking of the ACA when he said "not one dime".

He left out that the other moving parts are going to cost you.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 29, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Do you even know what ACA stands for?   The goddamn savings are right there in the name.



Holy shit.  I've seen gullible before, but this one takes the cake.  You think just _naming_ something as Affordable makes it so?

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!!!


I have read beyond the title and read the actual bill, dumbass.

It is going to be very costly to the states.  And every one of them has been publishing how much the "Affordable" Care Act is going to add to their costs. 

Guess what?  Not one state budget office has said it will make things cheaper.  Not one.


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even know what ACA stands for?   The goddamn savings are right there in the name.
> ...



Don't laugh at me, Ruprecht.  Im not the one with the reading comprehension problem.   I believe you have now gone full-retard.  Everybody knows you never go full-retard.  Check it out.  Dustin Hoffman.  Rain man. Look retarded, act retarded.  Not retarded.  Counted toothpicks, cheated cards.  Autistic? Sure.  But not retarded.  You know Tom Hanks? Forrest Gump?  Slow, yes.  Retarded, maybe.  Braces on his legs.   But he charmed the pants off Nixon and won a ping-pong competition.  That ain't retarded.  Peter Sellers, Being There.  Infantile, yes.  Retarded, no.  You went full retard, man.  Never go full-retard.  Don't buy that?  Ask Sean Penn.  I Am Sam, 2001.  Remember?  Went full-retard and went home empty-handed.


----------



## DontBeStupid (Jun 29, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



Willow, your silence on the subject says it all. 

You clearly don't understand this issue.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 29, 2012)

chanel said:


> Wait til those union members have to pay that"cadillac tax"



Obama has already thrown them waivers.....

The non-union private sector will foot the bill for all this shit...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Every thing you need to know about obamatax

Americans for Tax Reform : Comprehensive List of Tax Hikes in Obamacare


----------



## DontBeStupid (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr.Nick said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Wait til those union members have to pay that"cadillac tax"
> ...



And you think the waivers are forever??

HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Sometime in 2020:
> 
> AIDE: Congratulations on your election, Governor!
> 
> ...



You do realize Romney signed into law what his state wanted? Romney knows a large portion of America does not want anything to do with obamacare, unlike his state.


----------



## Mr.Nick (Jun 29, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



The simple fact he thew unions waivers shows how fucking partisan that fuckup Obama is...

Sure, why wouldn't they be under ANY progressive president.


----------



## DontBeStupid (Jun 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometime in 2020:
> ...



A large portion of the U.S. doesn't want to pay any taxes at all. Would Romney sign that into law?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## g5000 (Jun 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


>



Good stuff.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...




Again Romney did what his liberal state wanted, he should do what the majority of America wants.


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


 That large portion is justp just of the largest portion that gets out of the most onerous taxes.   Talk about class envy.


----------



## signelect (Jun 29, 2012)

What the hell is going on, the Supreme Court rules on a law that they are exempt from following and the law was passed by a congress that doesn't have to buyit because they created a health care plan for themsleves because they are too good for ours.  We are fools for allowing it.  Left and Right both wake up and smell the feces, it is not good.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 29, 2012)

Three new taxes will affect my company directly. To offset, we will layoff 4-6 employees to avoid absorbing the extra costs.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

signelect said:


> What the hell is going on, the Supreme Court rules on a law that they are exempt from following and the law was passed by a congress that doesn't have to buyit because they created a health care plan for themsleves because they are too good for ours.  We are fools for allowing it.  Left and Right both wake up and smell the feces, it is not good.



That kind of out burst does no good I know I have done it. All I can suggest is sit back prepare and watch everybody say what the fuck happen. Peace out.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2012)

Small businesse will save money if they already have insurance. There are things to help the others- Dems aren't trying to lose votes here, Pubs are fear mongering ignorance.

The feds will pay 100% of states' medicaid costs for three years, then all the way down to 90%, for good.

Unions have a waiver on their Cadillac plans only until their contracts run out and are renegotiated.

Pub dupes clueless as always- change the channel. Read something. CBO cost estimates do not include savings that aren't proven, but will happen..


----------



## DontBeStupid (Jun 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



And abolish all taxes? Hmm. Ok. But I don't see how that will reduce the deficit. Why do you think it will?


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Small businesse will save money if they already have insurance. There are things to help the others- Dems aren't trying to lose votes here, Pubs are fear mongering ignorance.
> 
> The feds will pay 100% of states' medicaid costs for three years, then all the way down to 90%, for good.
> 
> ...



True dat.  This entitlement is gonna be a money-printing machine!


----------



## DontBeStupid (Jun 29, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Three new taxes will affect my company directly. To offset, we will layoff 4-6 employees to avoid absorbing the extra costs.



Hmm. Doing exactly the OPPOSITE of many "conservatives" here are saying you would do.

Interesting.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



Can't stretch that far with you, how is abolishing all taxes having anything to do with obama's new tax and romney doing what his state wanted and Romney doing what the majority of America wants?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Small businesse will save money if they already have insurance. There are things to help the others- Dems aren't trying to lose votes here, Pubs are fear mongering ignorance.
> 
> The feds will pay 100% of states' medicaid costs for three years, then all the way down to 90%, for good.
> 
> ...


Americans for Tax Reform : Comprehensive List of Tax Hikes in Obamacare


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 29, 2012)

Creates Health Insurance Exchanges to Increase Bargaining Power and Reduce Administrative Costs
Status Quo: Small Businesses Have Little Bargaining Power, Face High Administrative Costs. Currently, small businesses face not only premiums that are 18 percent higher than large businesses pay, but also face higher administrative costs to set up and maintain a health plan. The premiums they pay have 3 to 4 times as much administrative cost built into them as plans in the large group market. They are also at a disadvantage in negotiating with insurance companies because they lack bargaining power. 
Solution: Health Insurance Exchanges will Provide More Choice, Lower Prices, and Greater Bargaining Power for Firms with up to 100 Employees. Health reform will change this dynamic. Starting by 2014, firms with 100 or fewer workers will be able pool their buying power and reduce administrative costs by purchasing insurance through an exchange. According to CBO, coverage that small businesses purchased through an exchange &#8220;would have lower administrative costs, on average, than the policies those firms would buy under current law, particularly for very small firms.&#8221; 
Ends Price Discrimination against Small Businesses with Sick Workers
Status Quo: Small Businesses with Sick Worker Face Higher Prices, Sudden Price Increases. Currently, small businesses with just one sick worker can face significantly higher premiums, and having a worker fall ill can lead to a precipitous price increase -- raising premiums just when insurance is needed most. 
Solution: Ending Price Discrimination Based on Illness. Health reform will end this price discrimination. Starting in 2014, &#8220;community rating&#8221; rules will prohibit insurers from charging more to cover small businesses with sicker workers or raising rates when someone gets sick. 
Increases Health Care Security to Unlock Entrepreneurship
Status Quo: Health Insurance Insecurity Creates &#8220;Job Lock,&#8221; which Inhibits Entrepreneurship. Our current health care system inhibits entrepreneurship and small business formation by locking workers -- especially those with families or with any sort of health problem --into jobs at large firms that offer family coverage and have a big enough risk pool to absorb the cost of covering pre-existing conditions. This &#8220;job lock&#8221; causes many workers to stay at large firms even if they would be more productive working at a small business or becoming an entrepreneur. 
Solution: Health Security Empowers Entrepreneurship. By providing health security for every American and eliminating exclusions for pre-existing conditions and price discrimination against those who are sick, health reform will make it easier for small businesses to attract the best workers and easier for entrepreneurs to strike out on their own. 
Reduces the Hidden Tax on Small Business Employees with Health Insurance
Status Quo: Hidden Tax Adds $1,000 to Every Premium. Currently, the cost of treating the uninsured adds a &#8220;hidden tax&#8221; of over $1,000 to every health care premium. 
Solution: Reduce Hidden Tax by Dramatically Expanding Coverage. Health reform will significantly reduce this tax by covering an additional 32 million additional Americans by 2019. 
Reduces Premiums in the Small Group Market.
Status Quo: Higher Premiums Mean Coverage Is Unaffordable for Small Businesses. In a recent national survey, nearly three-quarters of small businesses that did not offer benefits cited high premiums as the reason. 
Solution: Health Reform Will Lower Costs, Making Coverage More Affordable. Taken together, the measures described above will significantly reduce premiums for small businesses. According to CBO, health reform will reduce the cost of a given plan in the small group market by 1-4 percent by 2016. 

Six Ways Health Reform will Help Small Businesses | The White House


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Creates Health Insurance Exchanges to Increase Bargaining Power and Reduce Administrative Costs
> Status Quo: Small Businesses Have Little Bargaining Power, Face High Administrative Costs. Currently, small businesses face not only premiums that are 18 percent higher than large businesses pay, but also face higher administrative costs to set up and maintain a health plan. The premiums they pay have 3 to 4 times as much administrative cost built into them as plans in the large group market. They are also at a disadvantage in negotiating with insurance companies because they lack bargaining power.
> Solution: Health Insurance Exchanges will Provide More Choice, Lower Prices, and Greater Bargaining Power for Firms with up to 100 Employees. Health reform will change this dynamic. Starting by 2014, firms with 100 or fewer workers will be able pool their buying power and reduce administrative costs by purchasing insurance through an exchange. According to CBO, coverage that small businesses purchased through an exchange would have lower administrative costs, on average, than the policies those firms would buy under current law, particularly for very small firms.
> Ends Price Discrimination against Small Businesses with Sick Workers
> ...



Finally, someone who properly places their faith...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Creates Health Insurance Exchanges to Increase Bargaining Power and Reduce Administrative Costs
> Status Quo: Small Businesses Have Little Bargaining Power, Face High Administrative Costs. Currently, small businesses face not only premiums that are 18 percent higher than large businesses pay, but also face higher administrative costs to set up and maintain a health plan. The premiums they pay have 3 to 4 times as much administrative cost built into them as plans in the large group market. They are also at a disadvantage in negotiating with insurance companies because they lack bargaining power.
> Solution: Health Insurance Exchanges will Provide More Choice, Lower Prices, and Greater Bargaining Power for Firms with up to 100 Employees. Health reform will change this dynamic. Starting by 2014, firms with 100 or fewer workers will be able pool their buying power and reduce administrative costs by purchasing insurance through an exchange. According to CBO, coverage that small businesses purchased through an exchange would have lower administrative costs, on average, than the policies those firms would buy under current law, particularly for very small firms.
> Ends Price Discrimination against Small Businesses with Sick Workers
> ...



oh white house dot gov? 

Americans for Tax Reform : Comprehensive List of Tax Hikes in Obamacare


----------



## DontBeStupid (Jun 29, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



I'm quoting the three-lined conversation we just had to help you understand what you just said, Red.

As you can see, I said a large portion of Americans don't want any taxes at all, to which you responded that Romney should do what the majority wants.

So again I will ask, how will abolishing taxes lead to a lower deficit?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 29, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Small businesse will save money if they already have insurance. There are things to help the others- Dems aren't trying to lose votes here, Pubs are fear mongering ignorance.
> ...






"A machine that takes money away from the taxpayer" is what will happen in reality.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 29, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Three new taxes will affect my company directly. To offset, we will layoff 4-6 employees to avoid absorbing the extra costs.
> ...



Its not interesting. Its taking the necessary steps to move the company forward while absorbing the new taxes and keeping steady growth.


----------



## chikenwing (Jun 29, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> That's the beauty of the ACA.   It's free.



No hope here,there is NOTHING that is free!!


----------



## chikenwing (Jun 29, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Creates Health Insurance Exchanges to Increase Bargaining Power and Reduce Administrative Costs
> Status Quo: Small Businesses Have Little Bargaining Power, Face High Administrative Costs. Currently, small businesses face not only premiums that are 18 percent higher than large businesses pay, but also face higher administrative costs to set up and maintain a health plan. The premiums they pay have 3 to 4 times as much administrative cost built into them as plans in the large group market. They are also at a disadvantage in negotiating with insurance companies because they lack bargaining power.
> Solution: Health Insurance Exchanges will Provide More Choice, Lower Prices, and Greater Bargaining Power for Firms with up to 100 Employees. Health reform will change this dynamic. Starting by 2014, firms with 100 or fewer workers will be able pool their buying power and reduce administrative costs by purchasing insurance through an exchange. According to CBO, coverage that small businesses purchased through an exchange would have lower administrative costs, on average, than the policies those firms would buy under current law, particularly for very small firms.
> Ends Price Discrimination against Small Businesses with Sick Workers
> ...



Whats significant?? not once as anyone put a real dollar amount,we here things like should,might,in the long run it will be less platitudes like that,mean nothing.

Our insurance perimiums for 1 healthy adult ,me 10k a year,own small business,its unaffordable,how will this significantly reduce costs and how much.

If a real amount can't be put forth then it all BULL SHIT!


----------



## chikenwing (Jun 29, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> DontBeStupid said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Who would you like to be employee # 51 or 52 in a small company, you think you job will be safe?


Or a firm that has 45-49 employees,going to make expanding kinda hard.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



In other words, you are so stupid that I think you are exempt from taxes.

Medicare taxes will go up by 0.9%

If you have investments you will be charged a Medicare tax of 3.8% if your adjusted gross income exceeds $250,000. (Hint, don't sell your house.)

Do you have an FSA? If so you it will be capped at $2,500.

Itemized medical deductions will require a higher threshold, which will increase your taxes unless you are an idiot that doesn't itemize.

What ObamaCare Means for Your Taxes - SmartMoney.com


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...


Youwhoooooo

Americans for Tax Reform : Comprehensive List of Tax Hikes in Obamacare


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

What does the Supreme Court's health-care ruling mean for me? - The Washington Post


----------



## Katzndogz (Jun 29, 2012)

The top ten most expensive taxes in obamatax

The Top 10 Most Expensive Obamacare Taxes and Fees

Notice that "high income" gets significantly lower as long as the obamatax is in effect.  The so-called &#8216;high-income&#8217; thresholds will have effectively ratcheted down to $152,000 and $190,000 in today&#8217;s dollars


----------



## Jackson (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



over 2k


----------



## Pho_King (Jun 29, 2012)

Bunch of damn Eeyores on this site. Obamacash is comin, either in the form of a check, lower taxes, or more bang for the buck.  That's why it's called the AFFORDABLE Care Act.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 29, 2012)

konradv said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...



Me too. Only 2% will pay any tax and then it will be about one percent of your income.

Nutter rw's refuse to educate themselves and instead, rely on fux for their Lies du Jour.


----------



## Greenbeard (Jun 29, 2012)

g5000 said:


> Sometime in 2020:
> 
> AIDE: Congratulations on your election, Governor!
> 
> ...



Perhaps the governor should find a new aide--one familiar with the law. The FMAP for the expansion population is 90% in perpetuity.

No state _ever_ pays more than 10 cents on the dollar for the medical costs of any Medicaid beneficiary who became eligible under the ACA. The feds are responsible for 90 percent of those costs forever (after the initial phase-in period where the feds pay a higher percentage than that).


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh those pesky little facts ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Oh those pesky little facts ...


Yes those pesky little facts
Americans for Tax Reform : Comprehensive List of Tax Hikes in Obamacare

What does the Supreme Court's health-care ruling mean for me? - The Washington Post


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 29, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometime in 2020:
> ...



What if Congress cuts funding? Or are you still living in the delusion that anything passed last year is binding on future Congresses? You do know that the Constitution specifically prohibits any allocation of money for more than tow years, don't you?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...



I didn't ask for a comprehensive list. I want to know what new taxes I - a person with health care - will be responsible for paying out my account. Its a pretty simple question - just tell me what new amounts will be added to "total tax owed" on my 1040.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



That's not necessary, as its getting overturned in June, remember?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

g5000 said:


> One other giant lie of omission from Obama:
> 
> ObamaCare is actually at least three acts of legislation.  The ACA was just one part of several moving parts.  And Obama was only speaking of the ACA when he said "not one dime".
> 
> He left out that the other moving parts are going to cost you.



How much?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Three new taxes will affect my company directly. To offset, we will layoff 4-6 employees to avoid absorbing the extra costs.




??? How does that answer my question at all? Do you know what words mean? I asked how much new tax I would pay. Now you confuse yourself with me? Wow.


----------



## Rozman (Jun 29, 2012)

By the time the Libs figured out they'd been had 
Michelle and Barack will be living in their villa
on the French Riviera.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...



I don't think that, and there's no reason you would think that I did, unless you can't comprehend English. Its a common problem among righties. You read what a lefty writes -and get a completlry different meaning from what the words actually say. 

For instance, I write "What new taxes will I pay?" - and you read "I am exempt from taxes". The former is a fairly simple English sentence, and to interpret it as the latter is an indication of your utter lack of comprehension skills. You should seek professional help, really.


> Medicare taxes will go up by 0.9%


Only if my wife and I have a combined income of 250k or greater. We don't. We make barely over 100k.  Do you understand numbers at least?



> If you have investments you will be charged a Medicare tax of 3.8% if your adjusted gross income exceeds $250,000. (Hint, don't sell your house.)


Only applies if our profit in the sale of the home is 500k or greater. Would be nice to have a problem like that.


> Do you have an FSA? If so you it will be capped at $2,500.


Doesn't apply to me.



> Itemized medical deductions will require a higher threshold, which will increase your taxes unless you are an idiot that doesn't itemize.


The sum of my itemized deductions is less than the standard deduction. Doesn't make sense to itemize. 



So NONE of those new taxes apply to me.

Waiting for the one that does guys! LEt me know!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



I take it you didn't look at what is in the link


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

Rozman said:


> By the time the Libs figured out they'd been had
> Michelle and Barack will be living in their villa
> on the French Riviera.



So that's where he plans on moving the capital?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You can't tell me which taxes I be personally responsible for - so obviously neither have you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...


The link I posted breaks it down for you.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You didn't read and comprehend the link you posted.


EDIT: I did, and can't find a single tax in that list that'd I'd have to personally pay.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Well good for you but not yet anyway.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What does that even mean?

What taxes will I be personally responsible under the  Affordable Care Act? *Is it zero?* That's what I'm beginning to figure out. Its zero. I looked in your link and all the personal incomes tax changes for joint returns only apply to those making over 250k. My wife and I make 103k. So they don't apply to us. We also have health insurance. So the penalty doesn't apply to us.

The total taxes we'll be personally responsible for under ACA is zero. And you know it.

So - since  I am, by any reasonable measure - middle class - and the right is claiming the ACA is a tax increase on the middle class - isn't that simply a lie?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



You wanted to know how much you were going to be taxed, I posted a link that broke down everything someone may have to pay. If you say it doesn't apply to you fine it's doesn't.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Why does the right wing claim its a tax on the middle class when it isn't? Is it because they are liars or just stupid?


----------



## Dante (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?


----------



## snowbound (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



It's real simple if you bothered reading the links posted above:

- $60.1 billion/yr new taxes on health insurance companies. They won't eat these costs, they'll be passed to their customers as higher premiums.
- $22.2 billion/yr new taxes on Innovator Drug companies. They won't eat these costs, they'll be passed to insurance companies. Ins companies won't eat these costs, they'll be passed to their customers as higher premiums.
- $20 billion/yr new taxes on Medical Device Manufacturers.....again, costs passed to insurance co. who will pass costs to customers as higher premiums. It doesn't matter if you use "Medical Devices", the costs will be passed to everybody.

Just those 3 items alone put us on the hook for $102.3 billion/yr. Income is irrelevant, those taxes (let's call it "trickle down taxation") won't be collected on your 1040, they're conveniently proxied through the healthcare industry to make you think you're not being taxed. Dems will then demonize insurance companies for raising rates as part of their push for a "single payer" system. Oh wait, they're already doing that.

Now here's one of the most dangerous aspects of the bill - Codification of the "Economic Substance Doctrine" giving the IRS the power to disallow legitimate tax deductions if THEY determine the deduction lacks "substance". Wow - no need for tax laws, they'll just be written on the fly. No worries, it's not like the IRS answers to the federal gov't or ever abused their power, right? They estimate they'll take another $4.5 billion/yr with this one.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 29, 2012)

Obolshevikcare not only will be free, da gubmint gonna stroke you a check for a hunnert clams, just fo' makin' a 'pointment to yo friendly gubmint doc!

Rubes.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> I don't think that, and there's no reason you would think that I did, unless you can't comprehend English. Its a common problem among righties. You read what a lefty writes -and get a completlry different meaning from what the words actually say.



Actually, it is just personal experience. you claim to have studied cosmology but don't know squat about the cosmological constant or the fact that, without it, Einstein's equations indicate the universe would have collapsed before the Earth was formed. That either makes you really stupid, or a liar. I give you the benefit of the doubt and opt for stupid.



OohPooPahDoo said:


> For instance, I write "What new taxes will I pay?" - and you read "I am exempt from taxes". The former is a fairly simple English sentence, and to interpret it as the latter is an indication of your utter lack of comprehension skills. You should seek professional help, really.



No, I read you are so stupid you haven't paid attention to all the explanations of the new taxes over the last two years.



OohPooPahDoo said:


> Only if my wife and I have a combined income of 250k or greater. We don't. We make barely over 100k.  Do you understand numbers at least?



Wrong, but thanks for proving I was right to opt for stupid. I actually explained what taxes apply even if you make less than the magic number.



OohPooPahDoo said:


> Only applies if our profit in the sale of the home is 500k or greater. Would be nice to have a problem like that.



No, it applies if it pushes your AGI above $250,000, read the link.

Wait, I forgot, you don't read links, you just act smug and pretend no one reads links.



OohPooPahDoo said:


> Doesn't apply to me.



One you missed.



OohPooPahDoo said:


> The sum of my itemized deductions is less than the standard deduction. Doesn't make sense to itemize.



You don't take all your deductions.



OohPooPahDoo said:


> So NONE of those new taxes apply to me.
> 
> Waiting for the one that does guys! LEt me know!



They do, you just don't understand math.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 29, 2012)

snowbound said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



? Did you understand my question? 


Let me make it a little simpler. How much bigger will the number on line 61 of my 1040 form be due to the ACA?

Why is that so simple to answer?


----------



## Dante (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> snowbound said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...


What does Hannity and Rush say?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 29, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> snowbound said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Send me all your tax info and your receipts and I will give you a number, otherwise shut the frack up.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > snowbound said:
> ...


2012 isn't over yet, not possible.



> and I will give you a number,



If you can just tell me what tax applies to joint incomes of about 100k, I'll figure it out myself. That's kinda what I've been trying to do, but you guys refuse to actually tell me what the new tax on me is. I've been presented a bunch of taxes on joint incomes of 250k or more - those don't apply to me. I have health insurance - so the penalty, does not apply. Which new tax does?



> otherwise shut the frack up.


*
So I'm not permitted to ask what the new tax on the middle class is? I'm just supposed to know that Obama is bad and its all his fault, right? And there's a new tax increase on the middle class - but I'd better just shut the fuck up if I wanna know how it will affect me? 
*
How Republican of you.


----------



## snowbound (Jun 30, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> snowbound said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



I don't know what your financials are and I don't care. You're trying to push the notion you won't be paying more in taxes. I laid it out for you.....you'll be paying your share of a $102.3 billion tax bill proxied through the insurance industry.

I can make up a number if you like. How about $87. Does that sound good? Or you can just send me all your financial info to include income, investments, savings, retirement plans, and insurance info and I'll be happy to take a look.

Massive tax increases are coming. Taxation by proxy doesn't involve a 1040, it just requires a staff of 3000 employees and a million dollar computer system to track it all.

My income is well above yours so I say this with no skin in the game at all. I can afford whatever they charge me, but I'm not so blinded I can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Salt Jones (Jun 30, 2012)

snowbound said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > snowbound said:
> ...



And how much do we pay for the uninsured using emergency rooms every year in America?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jun 30, 2012)

snowbound said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > snowbound said:
> ...



How much of it will show up on  the "total tax" line of my 1040? Its zero dollars so far.




> I can make up a number if you like. How about $87. Does that sound good? Or you can just send me all your financial info to include income, investments, savings, retirement plans, and insurance info and I'll be happy to take a look.



I don't have all that information for 2012. Unlike you, I can't predict the future.

But based on my 2011 information - I would owe NO NEW TAXES under ObamaCare. This flies in the face of the lie that it is a tax increase on the middle class. Its simply not.



> Massive tax increases are coming. Taxation by proxy doesn't involve a 1040, it just requires a staff of 3000 employees and a million dollar computer system to track it all.



Great. When you've got specifics that will affect me rather than just vague notions I should be very afraid of and Obama Bad Bad Bad!, let me know.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



You asked a specific question about what the number on your tax return will be, I pointed out the only way for me to know that is if I have information. Unlike you, I don't pretend to be able to answer questions without enough information. Either supply that information or stop crying that no one can answer your question.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 30, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



That's some authentic frontier jibberish.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2012)

Salt Jones said:


> snowbound said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Less than you think.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> snowbound said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Show me your 2011 numbers and I will show you how much Obamacare will increase your taxes assuming that nothing in your income or deductions changes in 2014 when all the taxes actually kick in.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 30, 2012)

konradv said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...



Eyep.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > snowbound said:
> ...



Can you give a general number for someone making 100,000?  I'd like to know this too.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2012)

Also, I thought the tax part of the bill was the penalty for not carrying insurance.  No?


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 30, 2012)

How much will you save by having obamacare in medical cost?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

lilollady said:


> how much will you save by having obamacare in medical cost?



you aren't going to save anything the cost is not sustainable.


----------



## chanel (Jun 30, 2012)

Will our new legal illegals be able to get into the new Medicaid system?


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 30, 2012)

ah yes, the new word for TAX, penalty

think about folks, then why would it be the IRS coming after you to COLLECT this penalty

wake up


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> ah yes, the new word for TAX, penalty
> 
> think about folks, then why would it be the IRS coming after you to COLLECT this penalty
> 
> wake up



and it's all obama's tax


----------



## jillian (Jun 30, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



er... zero.

it only affects the leeches who can afford to pay for insurance but think we should carry them when they need health care.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 30, 2012)

The people they are now calling leeches, are a lot of you young people and who voted for Obama, but don't feel you need insurance at this point in your life..

NOW you will be FORCED to buy it or be FINED..

give you the warm and fuzzies, doesn't it


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> The people they are now calling leeches, are a lot of you young people and who voted for Obama, but don't feel you need insurance at this point in your life..
> 
> NOW you will be FORCED to buy it or be FINED..
> 
> give you the warm and fuzzies, doesn't it



Not fined Taxed a fine would imply you had to buy something and you didn't the courts ruled against that.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> ah yes, the new word for TAX, penalty
> 
> think about folks, then why would it be the IRS coming after you to COLLECT this penalty
> 
> wake up



They'll come after you for a hundred bucks?  Grow up, Stephanie.

You all are attempting to interpret the ruling as one big negative.  You just lie so much.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 30, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > The people they are now calling leeches, are a lot of you young people and who voted for Obama, but don't feel you need insurance at this point in your life..
> ...



You don't have to buy car insurance either but you'll get dinged if you are at fault in an accident.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 30, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > ah yes, the new word for TAX, penalty
> ...



it's not me lying dear...and hopefully the people will see who the liar are and vote them out..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



No one has to buy car  insurance unless you are going to be operating it on public roads.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



I don't pretend to be a tax expert, I don't do wild guesses.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Also, I thought the tax part of the bill was the penalty for not carrying insurance.  No?



No, there are dozens of different taxes in the law.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> How much will you save by having obamacare in medical cost?



Last time I did the math that came to $852.36 a year. That was a combination of the increase in premiums because the plan I prefer no longer exists and the new added coverage requirements, that was also before Obama decided I need to worry about the fact that my girlfriend might want the Pill even though she has less chance of getting pregnant than I do.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jun 30, 2012)

jillian said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> ...



The new Medicare tax only affects people who don't have insurance? The cap on FSAs  only affects people who don't have FSAs? The fact that people who itemize have a higher threshold only applies if they also don't have insurance?

Would you mind showing me what part of the PPACA you pulled that one from?


----------



## chanel (Jul 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixRRuzmxzTg&feature=player_embedded]WSJ Chief Economist: 75% of Obamacare Costs Will Fall on Backs of Those Making $120K or Less - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > snowbound said:
> ...




I just got a big raise. We also were eligible for a bonus depreciation on our rental in 2011, allowing us to deduct 25k from our income. Our 2011 numbers don't reflect what our typical tax year will be. On paper, our taxable income was only like 43k. Given that income, we would probably be eligible for LESS taxes under Obamacare. But because it was an atypical tax year for us, it wouldn't be an accurate measure of what the difference is going forward.

2012 our income will be  103k, gross. Joint filing. 1 child. Far as I can tell - standard deduction. (half our mortgage interest is deductible as a business expense so even with the other half, we come in under the standard deduct). Our single rental will about break even.

What else to you need to know?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> The new Medicare tax only affects people who don't have insurance?



It only affects people making over 200k/250k a year.


> The cap on FSAs  only affects people who don't have FSAs?



Only if they are already above the cap of 2500k. 



> The fact that people who itemize have a higher threshold only applies if they also don't have insurance?


Only applies to people with exceptionally high out of pocket medical expenses - which won't apply to many people at all since everyone will be required to have health insurance.



> Would you mind showing me what part of the PPACA you pulled that one from?


Would you mind showing me the tax that I will have to pay?



BTW - I like how when the right wing eliminates a tax loophole its "fiscal responsibility" but when the left does it, its a 'tax hike on the middle class'.


----------



## chanel (Jul 1, 2012)

We still don't know what "taxmageddon" will bring in 2013 if the Bush tax cuts are not renewed.

Those "filthy rich small businesses" making over $250K will be hit from all sides. Might behoove many to downsize.

So much uncertainty.  Not good for the economy.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

chanel said:


> We still don't know what "taxmageddon" will bring in 2013 if the Bush tax cuts are not renewed.
> 
> Those "filthy rich small businesses" making over $250K will be hit from all sides. Might behoove many to downsize.
> 
> So much uncertainty.  Not good for the economy.



Why would it behoove them to downsize?


----------



## Dante (Jul 1, 2012)

How much in taxes will a few percent of deadbeat citizens pay? wtf cares? They suck off the tit of the federal and state governments who pick up the tab... governments = the people


----------



## Jackson (Jul 1, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



You CHOOSE to have a car and you HAVE to have liability insurance.


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 1, 2012)

Romneycare a great success, none of the PUB doom and gloom. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frontline said cost rises are now 2%, easily the lowest in the USA. So change the channel...

For this reason he also provided for subsidies for individuals living below three times the federal poverty line to make insurance affordable. This &#8220;three-legged stool&#8221;&#8212;banning discrimination in insurance markets, mandating that individuals purchase insurance, and providing low-income subsidies for insurance purchase&#8212;became the basis for both our reform in Massachusetts and for the Affordable Care Act (ACA).

The enormous success of health-care reform in the almost six years since its passage in Massachusetts can make us more confident that this three-legged stool will work for the nation as a whole. We have covered about two-thirds of uninsured Massachusetts residents, and have lowered the premiums in the non-group market by half relative to national premium trends. And we have done so with broad public support. Moreover, this reform succeeded without interfering with the employer-sponsored insurance market that works for most of our residents: employer-sponsored insurance coverage has actually risen in Massachusetts, while falling sharply nationally, and the premiums for employer-sponsored insurance rose no faster in Massachusetts than they did nationally.

This was all possible because the individual mandate ended the &#8220;death spiral&#8221; of trying to obtain fairly priced insurance by just forcing insurers to charge everyone the same price. The bottom line is that we can&#8217;t have fairly priced insurance for the healthy and sick alike without the broad participation that is guaranteed by the mandate. The mandate is the spinach we have to eat to get the dessert that is fairly priced insurance coverage.

Actually, RomneyCare is an enormous success « Hot Air Headlines
Mar 27, 2012 ... Actually, RomneyCare is an enormous success. Into this chasm stepped the hero 
of our story, Governor Mitt Romney, and his plan for ...

http://www.factcheck.org/2011/03/rom...nd-falsehoods/ - Cached

romneycare success - Google Search


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 1, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Everytime you buy something, from the McD's burger to the flat screen, you are paying someone else's taxes.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




I wanted to know how much would show up on my own tax form, not how much the right decides to assign to me for political purposes.


I love how in one argument, business pays business taxes, and in another, business customers pay business taxes. Whatever is most convenient at the time. According to right wing morons like yourself, a $1 tax hike on a business is actually a $2 tax hike overall, since both the business and the customer are paying for it.


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 1, 2012)

DontBeStupid said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > DontBeStupid said:
> ...



Half of the wage earners don't pay any federal income tax now.  The do pay for the two federal insurance programs, Soc Sec and Medicare, and the lower tax brackets get a 2% reduction in Soc Sec.  I haven't heard of anyone that wants to abolish ALL taxes.  Perhaps you have a link to enlighten me.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



The Medicare tax increase is on earnings over 200,000/250,000.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 1, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



Explain to us how that would work.  In detail.


----------



## chanel (Jul 1, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > We still don't know what "taxmageddon" will bring in 2013 if the Bush tax cuts are not renewed.
> ...



They should consult a tax expert of course but it is feasible that staying under the 250K threshold will allow them to keep more money. So they might downsize. Or they might want to stay under 50 employees to avoid paying insurance. So downsize. Or  they may have a plan that the govt doesnt like. So they may downsize.

Soaking the "rich" from every direction may not be such a great plan.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

chanel said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



No it isn't. The income tax code isn't structured like that, and it doesn't take a tax expert to figure that out. You're a complete fucking moron.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 1, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



If you have another untypical tax year you might end up paying higher taxes after 2014, and you will then have to admit I am right.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 1, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> It only affects people making over 200k/250k a year.



even if they have insurance? Does that mean jillian is wrong?



OohPooPahDoo said:


> Only if they are already above the cap of 2500k.



Wrong. 



OohPooPahDoo said:


> Only applies to people with exceptionally high out of pocket medical expenses - which won't apply to many people at all since everyone will be required to have health insurance.



It applies to everyone who itemizes their medical expanses. I will admit that most people don't, but medical expenses include all sorts of things that Obamacare doesn't cover.

Yet. My guess is it will end up covering them if we don't put a stop to the stupidity now.



OohPooPahDoo said:


> Would you mind showing me the tax that I will have to pay?



I already told you I need to know all your numbers to do that.



OohPooPahDoo said:


> BTW - I like how when the right wing eliminates a tax loophole its "fiscal responsibility" but when the left does it, its a 'tax hike on the middle class'.



By the way, you are an idiot. The left wing are the ones insisting that taxes are not taxes, and that deductions are subsidies.


----------



## Too Tall (Jul 1, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The right claims I will pay more taxes under the the Patient Affordable Care Act. So far they've failed to show me one I'd actually have to pay.
> 
> My wife and I file joint income of just over 100k. We have health insurance. We don't use tanning beds.
> 
> So which new taxes will I pay?



The cost of health insurance (HI) premiums increased by 9% last year, primarily because of implementation of a small part of Obamacare.  If you paid attention to the new taxes being levied on the health care industry over the next several years, and  the need for those with HI chip in and pay for an additional 30 million HI policies, you would understand that the tax you pay will be in your HI premium.


----------

